# Counter that!-thread



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Every action has a reaction and whatever happens you should always have a counter-measure against it. 

In this thread I want us to counter the last post. I will start with an example and anyone may counter what I did. Try to think like it acctualy happened in a game and what you would do. Taking counter-measures from your own armies and those you are familjär with will keep this thread interesting and inspirering. 

There is a bliv of Geq holding an objectives deep behind enemy lines. I deepstrike a squad of swooping hawks beside them, drooping a pieplate ontop off them and finishes them with lasblaster-fire. 

Now, counter that!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Typically, I counter DS units through deployment, movement, and what I hold in Reserves in my army.

The more I try to type a response to this the less I understand what the hell I'm saying. Maybe I just don't get this post despite wanting to talk tactics...why not post your Eldar list and see what people bring to counter it as opposed to saying "you just got a unit wiped off the table, how do you react?" 'cuz I guarantee I will react with a shrug and look at what else you have on table before even considering retaliating against the Hawks.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

So your answer is : I ignore your hawks and instead place my Ap3 pieplate ontop off you wraithguard? Good we can continue. 

Now this is was not thought of a discussion thread.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Have Coteaz near enough to fire as the SH arrive. Have a quad gun on intercept fire on the SH as they arrive. These are the first things that come to mind.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> So your answer is : I ignore your hawks and instead place my Ap3 pieplate ontop off you wraithguard?


:laugh: yup. Nailed it.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Can hawks take haywire grenades??

If so, my thoughts would be go vehicle hunting instead or if you insist on going for troops take the sunrifle & hope for blinding everyone when you arrive.....


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Well again. This was not a question/discussion thread. I deep striked a squad of SH. Now anyone always keep a unit backfield to counter deepstrikers. He writes that he sends squad C as in counter against them. Next who post will write what unit he used against squad C and then forward. It was ment as a game.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You're an eldar player. You don't take Swooping Hawks. You take Warp Spiders.

Actual answer - 

I fire at you with 3 Large S7 AP2 Blasts from my Predator Executioner with Interceptor before you actually get to do anything.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I target your predator executioner with three dark lances from my nightshielded, flickerfielded ravager!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I deep strike melta vets behind your ravager, where (some of) it's shields are useless! I think?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I First Rank Fire, Second Rank Fire! a unit of 50 conscripts at 12'' out from that combat squad of melta-toting veterans... (and this answer works on all non-vehicle models that aren't T7 or better, too-- it's funny what 150 shots accomplishes...)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I take a 10 man Legion Heavy Support squad, all equipped with Volkite Culverins with a Master of Signals. His ability makes them BS 5. Since the Culverins are S6 AP5 with 4 shots, that makes 27 wound which the conscripts get no armour saves from (IIRC). Due to deflagrate, the conscripts suffer another 27 hits from the Volkites, leading to another 23 wounds which they get no armour saves from. If anything's left, the Master of Signal gets D3 S8 AP3 Large Blasts on them.

That should do the trick.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

neferhet said:


> I target your predator executioner with three dark lances from my nightshielded, flickerfielded ravager!


I'm in a Squadron of 2 other Predators, both equipped with 4 Shot Autocannons. It's not likely to be there to do so.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

@Vaz i think you are missing the point of the game


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really. It can't counter it if it can't counter it.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ehm...again. the game is to post aunit, countered by another unit. just like they are popping out from nowhere. the previous battle is non existant. otherwise i could say that your Predator cannot be there because in my army i have a vindicare assassin.
wait i never said i had a vindicare. true.
just like you never said your executioner was squadroned 

BTW @Deus Mortis , your 10 man Legion Heavy Support squad is assaulted by a Bloodthirster. Splortch! :biggrin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

How many attacks does a Bloodthirster have on the charge?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> How many attacks does a Bloodthirster have on the charge?


8, plus one from HoW and a lash of khorne for a str 6 AP2 before charging.
Maybe you'll have a couple of surviving marines fleeing from combat. Since they cannot be swept away, he is still stuck in cc, saving the beastie from some nasty fire during your turn (in which he will owever eat alive your survivors)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay. An'ggrath. I win the thread.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i see your anggrath with an emperor titan shooting all weapons on him


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I counter with Eldrad and a warlock council! Rerollable invuls and armorbane weapons galore!


----------



## atolocus (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm new to warhammer forums and was going to post a reply then realised I'm in way over my head haha


----------

